# Anyone waiting for Pokemon Swords&Sheild?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm getting the Nintendo switch for my birthday this year on 7/7, and will get through Let's Go Eevee for the mean time; it was noted hat not all Pokémon will be included in the upcoming games, as well as no Mega evolution and Z moves...and I really hate the GYM leader theme, not to mention the female characters are getting immodest...at least Froslass, my favorite Pokémon, will be available...Dynamax Wailord lol!


----------

